# C&C cages.



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok so great news! im getting my hedgie on the weekend of august 7th and and me and my firend are getting one.. but she needs a cage and we cant seem to find who has a c&c cage! PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you looking for the individual grids or a whole cage?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.guineapigcages.com/buycc.htm


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

that is help ful but is there any at like the pet store?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You don't buy C&C cages from pet stores you make them.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i mean the set.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

pet stores don't sell them because they are not a commercial pet product (ie not made by a big pet company). You have to either order it online or look at hardware and home stores for the supplies.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

okay.. i understand


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that Midwest sells a version you can get on Amazon but its not an actual C & C it just has similarities. Its a good size cage for the price if I remember right. If you are wanting to build your own you have to get some boxes of the storage cube grids. Some of the grids are too big so I think you have to go for the ones with the spaces under 1.5 inches. Bed Bath Beyond, Walmart and Target carry them last time I checked. The coroplast (corrugated plastic) can be found at a hardware store sometimes or a Home Depot, Lowes. In my area u have to go to a sign shop to get it though cause no one else carries it. Zipties are a must also and you can get those almost anywhere.

Congrats on getting a hedgie soon  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Kmart $19.99

BedBathandBeyond $19.99

Walmart $21.00

Home Depot $24.98

Amazon $27.99

Target $27.99

Staple's $35.99
---
Shipping and tax varies of course. With those you're only getting 14 grid and 18 connectors. Granted you could always add-on later.

GuineaPigCages Cage Kits range from $46-$60-$76-$88-$100
Definitely the most expensive but their kits include the grids, connectors and coroplast bottom.

Building one on your own that's similar to one you would find at a retail store:
15-pack of grids ($34.75) + 20-pack of connectors ($14.50) = $49.25


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

Here is a thread I posted back a couple of weeks ago for suppliers for C&C cage materials. They are the cheapest I have found so far. Good Luck! 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6027


----------

